# Witnesses for divorce court



## unsure63 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have to turn in a list of character witnesses by tomorrow. I have left off my best friend because I told her something some years ago and I don't want to risk it coming out in court. When my husband sees the list I'm afraid it will be a red flag to him that she isn't on it. Then, he might even subpoena her or something.

What should I do? I'm afraid to ask my attorney for his advice because I would rather him not know what I told my friend either.


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmmmm.....curious to know what it was you said that was so bad to have come out in court but not sure you should post it.

Your attorney as far as I know has to keep it confidential unless its really really bad like you said you were going to kill him or something.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

You need to tell your attorney especially if you think your husband may call her anyway. 

Google attorney client priivilege...you may feel a lot better about telling your attorney after understanding this concept.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

An attorney never likes to get blindsided in court. It's best you tell your attorney everything. My estranged husband lied to his divorce attorney and also neglected to tell him some crucial things. Guess what happened? The attorney withdrew himself as counsel.

If you call this witness, the other side gets to question her at their discretion. Does your husband know what you told her? If so, it's a safe bet the secret will be out in the open. It may be "safer" to not put her on the list and hope the opposing doesn't call her.


----------

